# short term goals for this week



## loridee (Feb 1, 2005)

1. Get my sleeping schedule under control: 8 hours, sleep earlier, wake up earlier.

2. Exercise, run 3 times a week.

3. Cut out 90% of junkfood from my diet. Limit refined sugar intake. Limit salt intake. No bread. 

4. Start the day with meditation and reading inspirational stories/quotes.


----------



## socialanxiety38 (Nov 19, 2004)

Sounds good to me. I need to cut down on my sugar. Since Christmas I have been a choco holic. Well tomorrow I am stopping that and sugar too.


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

LoriDee,

It's interesting that your goals have a theme: you get out what you put in. Keep positive activities coming in, positivity comes out!

millenniumman75


----------



## kangaroo (Mar 2, 2005)

Good luck with those goals


----------

